
Habits of Successful People: Start Before You Feel Ready - duck
https://jamesclear.com/successful-people-start-before-they-feel-ready
======
SerLava
Sometimes you feel like you aren't ready because you aren't ready.

This seems like advice for people who have enough money to fail repeatedly, or
post-hoc advice from people who spun the chamber and survived.

There's this idea that it's solid generalized advice... to tell people to stop
thinking and pour themselves into a gamble. Because it worked for a
billionaire. I would not be surprised if ninety-nine out of a hundred people
who could take this advice literally end up buying into an MLM, or starting a
shitty restaurant, or whatever.

------
burfog
I think this applies to families too, explaining why many well-organized and
cautious people end up missing out on children. There may _never_ be a time
when you feel ready. There is always something more -- a dept paid off, a
larger house, an education completed -- and that just never ends. Meanwhile,
the opportunity slips away.

------
robotresearcher
Selection bias obscures the unprepared people who went down in flames.

Branson’s charm and people skills make him ready for a lot.

------
mark_l_watson
Right on. Too many people are held back by worrying about things that `could`
go wrong.

Worrying has an opportunity cost.

